# Just talked to Bonnie Palmer...



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm getting the little boy name Zippity! :chili::chili::chili::chili: Can you tell i'm excited. He is 8 years old and about 4 pounds with a baby doll head, Riley will finally have a male about his age to hang with. I'm going to pick him up on or around October 9th because of work. I can't wait. I have things to get and i'll call my vet tomorrow to schedule his neuter and teeth clean. I wish it were October 9th now.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow, Deb. Congratulations sweetie. Can't wait to hear all about your new addition!!!
xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

How wonderful! I'm so excited for you to be getting a little boy. :chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, congratulations!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer: CONGRATULATIONS :chili::chili: Of course she had to give him to you. Otherwise you'd never stop calling her.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Are there any pictures of him? OMG so exciting. I can't wait for October 9 either. I'm so thrilled for you. Nothing like an angel to make your day.:innocent:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Woohoo!! Congrats!!  I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Debbie I'm so excited for you :chili:and for the little guy, :chili:are you going to keep his name? Oh i can't wait to see pictures and hear all about your trip, I want one


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Whooo Hooooo!!!! So Happy for you.....it won't be long until you will have him!!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:chili::chili::chili:OMG I'm so excited for you!!! I can't wait to see him.:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I love his name too! I cannot wait to see him....congratulations!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

YEA!! I can't wait to see pictures. I'm sure he is just as handsome as can be  Congrats!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations Debbie! That's really exciting and I can't wait to see pictures. :wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Congrats! Zippity sounds darling. I love his name, too.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

yay! 
congrats!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

How exciting! I'm so happy for you:chili::chili: Pictures ASAP, please:blush:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, your pack is growing!!!!! :aktion033: Congratulations!! I hope everyone gets along with their new brother....I'm sure they will. :thumbsup:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

WOOHOO Deb!!!!! How wonderful and exciting. Riley is gonna love having a brother!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG!!! Congratulations!!! What a wonderful addition to your family! I can't wait until October 9th too!!!


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! :aktion033::chili:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats!!! That is so exciting!!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so thrilled for you Debbie. I'm happy for Zippity too because he is getting a super home with great sisters and a wonderful brother who needs his support. Yahoo!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

So exciting!!!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

It's too bad I didn't know this last week as I was at Bonnie's house and could have taken some pictures for you. Some of us know it is sometimes hard to get pictures from Bonnie!!

I did;however, take some pictures of this boy who Bonnie absolutely adores. Any guesses who this is?? Some of you may have an idea.

Bonnie gave permission to show these pics (by the way she is not parting with him)

He has the biggest eyes I have ever seen!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

jpupart said:


> It's too bad I didn't know this last week as I was at Bonnie's house and could have taken some pictures for you. Some of us know it is sometimes hard to get pictures from Bonnie!!
> 
> I did;however, take some pictures of this boy who Bonnie absolutely adores. Any guesses who this is?? Some of you may have an idea.
> 
> ...


Sprout didin't get a haircut, did he?


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Ahhhhh... Sophia-you guessed it!!!!! Yes, it is Sprout with a new haircut and I hear he's going to be a Daddy soon.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

So happy for you!
What a wonderful way to start a new season, with an Angel that can't even imagine what fun awaits him for his "retirement!!!!" 

Lots of pictures please.:chili:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Sprout is too cute!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

congrats !!! what a special day to get a fluff !! thats my bday !1 looking forward to hearing all about it n seeing lots of pics.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats Debbie :aktion033: I'm very happy for you. Hope the homecoming date arrives quickly for you.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, Debbie, how exciting! :chili: Congrats!! Is Zippity a champion? Do you have any pictures? Can't wait to see him and hear more about him!! I'm sure he's just drop dead GORGEOUS! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Debbie do you know what Zippity looks like? Gosh I would want a picture


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am thrilled for you. Can't wait to see his picture :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Debbie do you know what Zippity looks like? Gosh I would want a picture


 
Thank you everyone for the congratulations and thank you to the ladies that told me to keep calling until i got to actually talk to her. I'm hoping to get a picture of him. I'm just dying to see what this little sweetheart looks like. I'm beyond excited. I already have him scheduled for his teeth cleaning and to get neutered. I plan on taking 1 1/2 weeks off from work to get him settled and take care of him after his surgery. On my days off this week i'll go shopping for him for a bed and other things. He's going to fit in so well with everyone here. We have our puppy picnic on Friday the 8th and then i'll leave to pick up my boy. :chili::chili:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats, Debbie!
He sounds like a dream come true! :cloud9:
Soon it will be FOUR times the love!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

he has know idea how blessed he is to have a mommy like you Debbie, we all know how you love your babies


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Congrats my friend. I know how excited you are. 

I get so excited when a new dog arrives. It's like Christmas, isn't it?

I can't wait to see pics. This little one is very lucky, indeed. :chili:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratualtions to you! How exciting!!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, how exciting! I'm so happy for you! Congratulations!!! :cheer:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMGoodness, DEBBIE!!! that is SOOOO EXCITING!!! i am so very HAPPY for you  please post tones of photos...pretty please!!

hugs
Kat


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

so exciting, congrats!!:chili:


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Debbie,
I am so happy and excited for you. 
I think Zippety will be so happy to have a loving home with a brother his age.
Best of luck and CONGRATULATIONS!! :chili::chili::chili:

I love his name, don't change it!!!!!!

Iris


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

I love the name too! Congrats, I'm sure he'll be an excellent addition!


----------

